# FR: to need help with + language



## Philip(pe)

Bonjour !

Est-il plus naturel de dire
_J’ai besoin de l’aide avec le français._
ou
_J’ai besoin de l’aide avec du français._
?
Ou bien les deux pharses sont-elles assez recevables ?
[...]
Merci d’avance !

Philippe (qui vous prie de corriger toutes ses fautes)


----------



## Sailorman

Les 2 phrases sont incorrectes, il faut dire :

"j'ai besoin d'aide en français"

1) "d'aide" car c'est "some help", et non pas "this help"
2) "en français" sounds better, but "pour le français" is not absolutely uncorrect.

Hope I'm ...helpful


----------



## Philip(pe)

Thank you kindly, Sailorman.


----------



## Fred_C

Sailorman said:


> 1) "d'aide" car c'est "some help", et non pas "this help"


The explanation is not clear.
"Some help" is indeed "de l'aide", but the verb "avoir besoin" needs the preposition "de".
So it should be "J'ai besoin _de de l'_aide",  but "_de_" + "_de l'_" contracts as just "d'".
-> J'ai besoin d'aide.


----------



## Grop

Notez que je ne vois aucun problème dans la phrase: _J'ai besoin d'aide *avec* le français_.

La phrase _j'ai besoin d'aide en français_ est tout à fait correcte, mais je pense que dans certains contextes _pour _et _avec _doivent mieux convenir.


----------



## Philip(pe)

Merci, Fred_C et Grop !

Quelles sont donc les différences sémantiques entre ces trois phrases :
_J'ai besoin d'aide en français ?_
_J'ai besoin d'aide pour le français ?_
_J'ai besoin d'aide avec le français ?_
-- et quels sont les contextes en question ?

Peut-on aussi dire _J'ai besoin d'aide avec *du* français_ (disons, si on en a besoin pour un problème spécifique, par exemple) ?

Peut-on aussi dire _J'ai besoin d'aide avec mon français_, ou est-ce que ce serait un anglicisme ?


----------



## geostan

Je n'aime pas tellement la phrase "J'ai besoin d'aide."  Elle est correcte, mais pas agréable à l'oreille (du moins à la mienne). Je mettrais plutôt _J'ai besoin qu'on m'aide._.. que ce soit en français, pour le français, avec le français, pour mon français, ou avec mon français.

Cheers!


----------



## Philip(pe)

geostan said:


> Je n'aime pas tellement la phrase "J'ai besoin d'aide." Elle est correcte, mais pas agréable à l'oreille (du moins à la mienne). Je mettrais plutôt _J'ai besoin qu'on m'aide._.. que ce soit en français, pour le français, avec le français, pour mon français, ou avec mon français.


 
Les francophones sont-ils d'accord ?
 
Et j'attends toujours, en retenant mon souffle, des réponses à mes dernières questions. Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## Fred_C

geostan said:


> Je n'aime pas tellement la phrase "J'ai besoin d'aide."  Elle est correcte, mais pas agréable à l'oreille (du moins à la mienne).


Bonsoir.
Er...
I am afraid I do not see what prevents you from liking this sentence.
Perhaps you have a wrong idea on how to pronounce it... ?
The last words "d'aide" can be pronounced with a very long "AI", as long as you want, which prevents these words to sound like "DED" or "dead" in English, if that was bothering you.


----------



## geostan

Fred_C said:


> Perhaps you have a wrong idea on how to pronounce it... ?
> The last words "d'aide" can be pronounced with a very long "AI", as long as you want, which prevents these words to sound like "DED" or "dead" in English, if that was bothering you.


No, it just sounded too abrupt for me.  But I don't have the native's ear. I simply preferred the other version.


----------



## Philip(pe)

Je me permets de reposer les deux petites questions restées sans réponse.

_J’ai besoin d’aide avec du français._ – Recevable ou pas ?
_J’ai besoin d’aide avec mon français. _– Correct ou anglicisme ?

Veuillez excuser ma persistance.


----------



## geostan

Philip(pe) said:


> J’ai besoin d’aide avec du français.
> J’ai besoin d’aide avec mon français.


Avec *le *français


----------



## Philip(pe)

Je comprends bien qu’en général on dit « avec le français », mais théoriquement, ne pourrait-on jamais utiliser le _de_ partitif dans certains cas ? Si j'ai un problème particulier, disons avec une traduction, avec la concordance des temps ou n’importe quoi de ce genre, c’est bien _du français_, non ? Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait fournir une réponse plus définitive ?
 
Par exemple, j’ai trouvé cette petite annonce :
_Lycéenne de 17 ans, recherche de l'aide pour une débutante pour apprendre à jouer de la guitare acoustique, en échange j'aide *pour de l'anglais*, ça fait 7 ans que *j'en apprends*._
 
Et voilà encore :
*Aide pour de l'anglais*
_Etudiante avec un niveau bac+2 _
_Bientôt bac +2 (pour l'obtention du DUT Services et Réseaux de Communication), je suis à l'aise en anglais, ayant effectué plusieurs voyages à l'étranger (Angleterre et USA), et je souhaite aider ceux qui peuvent avoir des difficultés._
 
Et encore :
_Si vous avez *besoin d'aide pour de l'anglais oral*, je me débrouille assez, ainsi qu'à l'écrit._
 
Ce n’est pas du bon français, tout ça ?


----------



## avok

Salut Phil,

Moi, je ne suis pas français mais je peux te dire que "aide pour de l'anglais" ne me semble pas correct quand même. C'est comme dire "I need help with some french" en anglais. 

Il faut mieux dire "j'ai besoin d'aide avec mon français".


----------



## Philip(pe)

Merci Avok, mais « I need help with some French » est tout à fait correct en anglais.

Sans vouloir offenser personne, je ne m’intéresse qu’à ce que pensent les locuteurs natifs du français, et cela est souvent difficile à découvrir quand les étrangers (même ceux qui parlent et écrivent bien le français) sont un peu trop prêts à nous sortir leurs impressions. Les francophones où sont-ils tous allés ?!


----------



## avok

De rien Phil...Mais est-ce que tu peux bien dire "I need help with/for some French " en anglais bien que la phrase soit grammaticalement correcte? 

Moi, je suis francophone aussi! mais pas français  Je pense que les français vont dire "non" pour "de l'anglais" 

"...sortir l'impression" veut dire quoi? Pas compris


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
"De l'aide pour du français", c'est correct. C'est un tout petit peu plus familier que "pour le français", parce que le partitif "pour *du* français", a tendance à signifier : "J'ai quelques exercices de français, je ne m'en sors pas..."
Alors que "pour le français" c'est plus froid, on n'étale pas ses petits problèmes en public. 
Par contre, on ne peut pas employer le partitif dans une phrase comme "j'apprends le français".
La petite annonce qui dit "Ça fait 7 ans que j'en apprends" ne fait pas une phrase correcte, il doit s'agir d'une faute de frappe.

Geostan a dit que "de l'aide avec du français" était incorrect, c'est parce que la préposition "avec" n'est pas la meilleure, (il vaut mieux dire "pour"), et que le partitif donne une connotation familière.
Les deux ensemble, ça fait peut-être beaucoup...


----------



## ChrisPa

donc pour les questions (d'une française ;-)
J’ai besoin d’aide avec du français. – NON
J’ai besoin d’aide avec mon français - not wrong but..

j'ai besoin d'aide pour le français - OK
j'ai besoin d'aide en français ==> what I'd say ;-)


----------



## madolo

ChrisPa said:


> donc pour les questions (d'une française ;-)
> J’ai besoin d’aide avec du français. – NON
> J’ai besoin d’aide avec mon français - not wrong but..
> 
> j'ai besoin d'aide pour le français - OK
> j'ai besoin d'aide en français ==> what I'd say ;-)



"avec" est  un anglicisme, il me semble


----------



## Philip(pe)

Mes remerciements à vous tous, je comprends beaucoup mieux maintenant.
 
Fred_C, tes explications sont toujours vraiment claires et précises, merci.

Avok, je ne vois aucun problème avec « I need help with some French », même si « I need some help with French » est un peu plus littéraire. On ne dit jamais « help for French ».


----------



## Fred_C

Philip(pe) said:


> Fred_C, tes explications sont toujours vraiment claires et précises, merci.


 

Je rougis...


----------



## Grop

Pardon, j'ai été un peu absent...

_J'ai besoin d'aide en anglais_: j'apprends l'anglais, et j'ai besoin d'aide pour progresser (j'ai besoin d'aide pour progresser en anglais).

_J'ai besoin d'aide pour l'anglais_: je dois rédiger un texte dans plusieurs langues, et j'ai besoin d'aide sur un besoin spécifique, l'anglais.

Je crois que _j'ai besoin d'aide avec l'anglais_ peut marcher dans ces deux contextes, mais j'avoue que c'est un peu moche. On prend des distances, comme dans _je suis fâché avec l'anglais_.

(Heu, c'est pareil avec le français, hein ~ mais j'ai du mal à voir le français comme une langue étrangère, comme vous pouvez imaginer ).


----------

